# mitsubishi tv wd 73737 dull picture problem



## lburner30342

I have a mitsubishi tv wd 73737 dull picture problem
when i turn tv on it takes about 20-30 just to show a picture 
the when it do show a picture it's very dull when it use to be very bright 
does this mean my lamp dying or is it another problem?
some one plz help


----------



## joshjr

[email protected] said:


> I have a mitsubishi tv wd 73737 dull picture problem
> when i turn tv on it takes about 20-30 just to show a picture
> the when it do show a picture it's very dull when it use to be very bright
> does this mean my lamp dying or is it another problem?
> some one plz help


How long have you had it? The lamps only last so many hours of use. If you watch alot then year the lamp probably needs replaced.


----------



## 408SJC

Mine looked dull for a while before the lamp went out. I ended up buying a new lamp online but since it took a day or two for it to arrive, I didn't have a main tv for that long. Which made me realize how much I use it everyday. Assuming you've had the tv for a long time, you might want to look for one now and have it for when it goes.


----------



## lburner30342

i've had the t.v for 3 years i replaced the lamp once 2 years ago 
im just hoping it's the lamp and not anything else.


----------



## dmspen

I can't say that I've heard of the lamps dimming. My experience has been that they go POOF! and stop working altogether. I had a Mits WS 52631 and replace the lamp 3 times in 5 years. Sure am glad they've come down in price. Eventually gave the TV to my son and family. Within a week, POOF! Lamp out. Bought a new one for them from a place called APEX online. It was only about $90 with a housing.


----------



## lburner30342

dmspen said:


> I can't say that I've heard of the lamps dimming. My experience has been that they go POOF! and stop working altogether. I had a Mits WS 52631 and replace the lamp 3 times in 5 years. Sure am glad they've come down in price. Eventually gave the TV to my son and family. Within a week, POOF! Lamp out. Bought a new one for them from a place called APEX online. It was only about $90 with a housing.


yeah I did some research and they say that the tell tell sign that your lamp about to go ( when it dim ) then I call mits. customer service an they informed me that was the problem so i order a new lamp so hopefully that all the problem is.
Thanks for the help though this form is great wish i'd found it sooner


----------



## Shady12

Where does one get these lamps, and how easy are they to replace? Figure I should be proactive and be ready when the time comes. I've had a Mits RPTV bought new in 2003 and have had no issues at all with the picture. I love it, have had the plexiglass off since the day I bought it so it's matte with no glare. Going to miss the lack of glare when I replace it. Speakers don't work(who cares I have a surround receiver), tv tuner doesn't work(who cares), aux inputs don't work(who cares)...but the bulb has lasted nine years, and I've watched a lot of tele in those nine years. Funny thing is I almost never used the things on it that stopped working.


----------



## Pagali

dmspen said:


> I can't say that I've heard of the lamps dimming. My experience has been that they go POOF! and stop working altogether. I had a Mits WS 52631 and replace the lamp 3 times in 5 years. Sure am glad they've come down in price. Eventually gave the TV to my son and family. Within a week, POOF! Lamp out. Bought a new one for them from a place called APEX online. It was only about $90 with a housing.


Thanks for that clue to a retailer. It's actually Apexlamps.com, btw...

http://www.apexlamps.com/


----------

